# Mit Forelli selbst einen Angelteig fertigen



## Joachim (10. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen,ich hätte eine Frage an euch, die wie ich in der Sperrzeit für Hecht und Zander in den Forellenanlagen zum fischen gehen. Ich möchte gerne selbst einen Teig aus Forelli
machen und benötige dazu eine Rezeptur, wie man das Trockenfutter zu Teig machen kann, damit es auch am Haken bleibt. Natürlich habe ich auch den Teig von Berkley, welcher auf die Dauer aber zu teuer ist. Ich hoffe auf eure Mithilfe.


---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2002)

Forelli entweder in Wasser einweichen und dann verkneten, Festigkeit durch Zugabe von Semmelbröseln nach Wunsch verändern, oder Forelli in Mixer zerkleiner und mit Wasser (Eier geht auch) Teig in gewünschter Festigkeit anrühren.


----------



## TommyD (10. Februar 2002)

HiNimm Einfach die Forellenperlets und zermahle sie. Dann nimmst du das pulver und gibst Paniermehl dazu damit der teig besser am Haken bleibt würde ich Ei hinzufügen und wenn nötig (da immernoch zu Trocken) ÖL. Alles Gut durchkneten und Vertig allerdings wirst du nicht nur Forellen Fangen sondern auch Karpfen... Ein Positives hat selbstgemachter Forellenteig gegenüber gekauften man Fängt damit sogar in "Wildgewässern"Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Franky (10. Februar 2002)

Hi Jo,im Blinker war mal ein Rezept für Forelli-Boilies. Die haben die Pellets zermahlen und mit Eiern, Hartweizemüpaniermehl und sonstwas für Zutaten aus der Hexenküche vermengt. Das Ergebnis war ein sehr zäher Teig, der auch ohne Kochen (zum boilie) gut zu brauchen war...

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

